# Pine Sol now approved to kill coronavirus on surfaces: EPA.....



## PopsnTuff (Sep 17, 2020)

https://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Living/p...ource_4380645_13_hero_headlines_headlines_hed


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

Pops. Remember when Pine-Sol was made using REAL pine-nuts? Remember how fresh and clean it smelled?

I was a dedicated Pine-Sol user for decades, that is until they changed the recipe and dropped using real pine-nuts. That was the end for me.

The new scent made my stomach turn, and I haven't bought it since. maybe well see the old come back again. I can only hope and dream.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 17, 2020)

My grocers is already limiting one per person online....if you try to order another scent it wont let you, geez....word spreads fast.....
I don't remember it smelling like pine nuts Marg cuz I didn't use it much.....now eating the pine nuts I luv but they're too expensive, lol....


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2020)

So....if I bathe in Pine Sol, I don't need a mask?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

Pine scented cleaners turn my stomach.  Indeed, most scented products turn me off.  Laundry products, soaps, cosmetics, etc., are heavily laden with perfumes of one sort or another.    

I don't regularly use disinfectants, not even in this Covid world. Not even sure why I would need to unless one of us got sick with something - a cold, for instance. 

It's just hubby and me in the house. We mask up when we go out, use hand sanitizer frequently while out running errands, wash our hands immediately upon returning home, unload the groceries into the garage and place them in that pantry (rather than the kitchen), and wash our hands again after putting away groceries. 

No need for special disinfecting dances in our bathrooms or kitchen. I wipe up the bathrooms daily using a little Comet and dish soap and keep the kitchen clean. (We don't eat meat or dairy so animal-related bacteria don't come into our home.)


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> My grocers is already limiting one per person online....if you try to order another scent it wont let you, geez....word spreads fast.....
> I don't remember it smelling like pine nuts Marg cuz I didn't use it much.....*now eating the pine nuts I luv but they're too expensive, lol....*


So true on that score, @PopsnTuff. I make special Christmas cookies each year that take pine nuts. Man oh man, but those little suckers have ratcheted up in price over the past five years or so!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes, hasn't the price of pine nuts ever gotten silly.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 18, 2020)

Found two big bottles of Pine Sol at the grocers today.....yep, I grabbed them up and hope its as effective as Lysol.....there were only
two left on the shelve.


StarSong said:


> Pine scented cleaners turn my stomach.  Indeed, most scented products turn me off.  Laundry products, soaps, cosmetics, etc., are heavily laden with perfumes of one sort or another.
> 
> I don't regularly use disinfectants, not even in this Covid world. Not even sure why I would need to unless one of us got sick with something - a cold, for instance.
> 
> ...


I have the same procedures as you @StarSong cuz not out and about much.....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> So....if I bathe in Pine Sol, I don't need a mask?


Yup


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 18, 2020)

win231 said:


> So....if I bathe in Pine Sol, I don't need a mask?



When I saw the thread subject line, my first thought was "Oh goodie! we can go swimming in public pools again - just fill them with Pine Sol". 

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 18, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> When I saw the thread subject line, my first thought was "Oh goodie! we can go swimming in public pools again - just fill them with Pine Sol".
> 
> Tony


Hmm, how to put this, Pine Sol on the private parts-remember the song Ring of Fire?


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 18, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, how to put this, Pine Sol on the private parts-remember the song Ring of Fire?



Yes, however people won't know until AFTER they are in the pool.  Smile! you are on candid camera. 

Tony


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 18, 2020)

I have a jug of Pine Sol and I have had it years and years. Guess I should get rid of it now. We don't like the smell anymore. 

I love pine nuts though, I dry roast them in a non-stick frypan and add them to veggie dishes and salad.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> I have a jug of Pine Sol and I have had it years and years. Guess I should get rid of it now. We don't like the smell anymore.
> *
> I love pine nuts though, I dry roast them in a non-stick frypan and add them to veggie dishes and salad.*


Going off-topic for a moment because now you, @Aunt Marg and I have mentioned pine nuts.  When visiting friends in New Mexico they had jars of unshelled pine nuts - apparently the trees grow wild there and the nuts are fairly inexpensive.  It brought me back to very early childhood when I'd be given the task of shelling these nuts for my grandmother.  Of course I ate about half of what I shelled.  

My friends offered me a gallon jar of the nuts, but I truly wasn't up to the tedious task of shelling them. If I'd known then that I'd be sitting home for months on end with little to do, I would have taken them! 

You may all return to your regularly scheduled program. I believe Pine Sol was the topic at hand.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Going off-topic for a moment because now you, @Aunt Marg and I have mentioned pine nuts.  When visiting friends in New Mexico they had jars of unshelled pine nuts - apparently the trees grow wild there and the nuts are fairly inexpensive.  It brought me back to very early childhood when I'd be given the task of shelling these nuts for my grandmother.  Of course I ate about half of what I shelled.
> 
> My friends offered me a gallon jar of the nuts, but I truly wasn't up to the tedious task of shelling them. If I'd known then that I'd be sitting home for months on end with little to do, I would have taken them!
> 
> You may all return to your regularly scheduled program. I believe Pine Sol was the topic at hand.


That's a shame you never took your friend up on her offer.

I just bought a tiny little package of pine nuts (140g package) a few weeks ago, and it was $13.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> *That's a shame you never took your friend up on her offer.*
> 
> I just bought a tiny little package of pine nuts (140g package) a few weeks ago, and it was $13.


Don't I know it!!! 
Yes, they're very pricey here, too.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2020)

Can we actually find these nuts on the pine trees that grow near us?....gonna google it but if anyone knows the answer before I do,
let us know, thanks.....it would be nice to have a handful every once in awhile without paying high prices for them.....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 19, 2020)

Just found this: *Pine nuts* are one of the more *expensive nuts* on the market because of the time required to grow the *nuts* and the effort to harvest the seeds from their protective encasement.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 20, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Just found this: Pine nuts are one of the more expensive nuts on the market because of the time required to grow the nuts and the *effort to harvest the seeds from their protective encasement.*


Yup.  That's why my grandmother pawned it off on the kids.  Also why I declined the unshelled nuts from my friend.


----------



## oldman (Sep 20, 2020)

I can’t stand the smell of Pine Sol. Our housekeeper used it once to clean something in our home and I had to use Mr. Clean over and over to get rid of the smell. I didn’t blame her because she didn’t know and it was the first time that she had used it in our home.


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2020)

I washed three pairs of shoes and a pair of houseslippers last week in Pine Sol and now I can't get the smell out of them.  I rinsed and rinsed them and then hung them outdoors twice, but there's still that "aura" of pine nut hanging about me. I know I'm a nut, but I don't particularly want to smell like one.

I'm going to try washing them again with only laundry soap and bicarb. I hope that helps.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2020)

I try to use natural, non-scented products, as I've got so many allergies. One time, many years ago, there was potpourri in a department store that somehow got up my nose - and it just stayed and stayed for days making my nose run. So, yeah .. I stay away from strong scents in cleaners.


----------

